# Simple Breakfast Fatty



## shinny (Jan 1, 2019)

Here's a simple Fatty,
1lb Jimmy Dean Sausage
9 scrambled Eggs
1lb of bacon
Season to taste and some freshly grated cheddar cheese.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 1, 2019)

Looks good !!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 1, 2019)

Keeping it simple.  I like it!


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 1, 2019)

Looks great!!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 1, 2019)

Looks great, wheres the cut pics?


----------



## shinny (Jan 2, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great, wheres the cut pics?



I made it for the guys and gals at work. I'll take a cut pick if I can get near it when I tell them I brought it :)


----------



## shinny (Jan 2, 2019)

I couldn't get cut pics. I put it down and came back not 5 minutes later and it was gone. I was told there was a nice smoke ring with a request for cheese. I told them I left the cheese out this time because we're watching our waistlines :)


----------

